# PawPaw Asimina triloba



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

So the fruit is in season now. I found a few fruits in the wild. It is quit tasty, like banana & pineapple without any sourness. The only negative is has too much seeds and a slight bitter and astringent after taste. 

I'm going to try and find cultivated pawpaws from the local farmer's market to see if they bred out the negatives.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

The part that's a bit astringent is closer to the skin. But yes, they are very, very good. It's often quite hard to find them as they're also quite popular with animals. 

I have had improved varieties. There's a guy we had speak at the botanical society here who revived some old improved varieties that had been abandoned on an experimental farm. He brought plenty of the fruit. They were much larger than in the wild with fewer seeds. They were quite tasty, though if you eat too much at one sitting it becomes distinctly less appealing. The same appears to be true for the fruit of any plants in that family (Annonaceae).


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

I'll have to hit the PawPaw festival next year to get some cultivated PawPaws.


----------

